#  Krankenpflege >   Innenbandzerrung - lange Busfahrt möglich? >

## peacetop

vorab, ich weiß nicht, ob dies das richtige Thema ist, weiß aber nicht, wo ich es sonst hinposten soll...   Guten Tag,ich habe mir heute morgen beim Fußball spielen mein Innenband am Fußknöchel gezerrt. Ich war im Krankenhaus (wurde mir von meiner Arztpraxis so geraten) und dort wurde dies diagnostiziert. Ich soll nun min. 6 Wochen eine Schiene tragen, meinen Fuß schonen, ihn hochlegen und ab und an kühlen. In 8 Tagen werde ich in Urlaub fahren, nach Spanien. Das ganze ist eine Busreise, die hin mindestens 12 Stunden geht und 8 Tage später ebenso lange zurück. Mal angenommen, ich werde den Urlaub machen, kann ich die Busfahrt ohne Probleme auf mich nehmen? Vielleicht kann ich mein Fuß im Gang irgendwie hochlegen, meint ihr das geht? Oder ist das überhaupt nicht nötig? Wie siehts aus? Habe leider vergessen, meinen Arzt danach zu fragen, kam mir einfach nicht in den Sinn. Zweite Frage, ist eine Thrombose-Spritze notwendig? Mein Arzt hat kein Wort dazu gesagt, meine Mutter meinte aber, dass es wohl notwendig wäre, vor allem bei der Busfahrt. Was meint ihr? Also nochmal zusammengefasst: 1. Kann ich in den Urlaub fahren, wo zwei lange Busfahrten dazugehören? 2. Brauche ich eine Thrombose-Spritze? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, liebe Grüße Daniel (19)

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Daniel, 
ich schätze es wäre evtl. sinnvoller auf den Rat des Arztes zu hören Wir kennen nicht das Ausmass des Problems!
Sicher kannst Du im Bus damit zurecht kommen irgendwie. Aber dann in Spanien wie soll das da gehen. Per Sänfte odgl. 
wenn Du ans Meer fährst oder eine Städtereise machst?
Du kannst die Reise absagen mittels eines Attestes vom Arzt. J aund dann bekommst Du Dein Geld zurück.  
Wenn wir schreiben würden ja fahr nur kein Problem und Du hast später öfters m9it dem Fuss zu tun ist das bestimmt nicht unbedingt 
lustig! Du kannst noch so oft in den Urlaub fahren. 
Eine Thrombosespritze bräuchtest Du wenn Du absolut immobil wärst, also bettlägerig - evtl. nach einer OP aber im Moment weniger! 
Viele Grüsse Stefan

----------

